

Ask HN: Iteration 1 of Android App released, ideas for Iteration 2? - wr1472

I have released the first iteration of an Android app which you can download from https://market.android.com/details?id=com.xqoob.flow<p>It is a marker-based augmented Reality app and at the moment doesn't do much other than work out the distance between two markers.<p>This is very much a novelty feature, my main aim was to get something released, and then iterate multiple times. I have an idea where I want to go with this app, and what gap it fills (a personal itch).<p>However I want to ask you guys two questions - 
1) What would be a potential problem the technology in this app could be applied to?
2) Given the functionality that it currently has, what feature would be a good next step to implement?<p>I'll disclose where I want to get to with this app, and what niche it fills, but would like to hear some of your ideas first.
======
vinalk
This is interesting. i dont know if this is possible but, How about
instructions on how to assemble a product. Place say 5 components outside the
box and with markers attached to them. The app then suggests what goes where
etc.

